# In hand trail



## candie00 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am wanting to show in in-hand trail this year. I have never done it before and have a few questions. 
1. Any tips on side passing?
2. Do you use a show halter with a chain just like in halter?
3. Do you set up your horse at all and where?

Any other tips?

Our obstacles are side pass to the mailbox, raincoat, 4 walk over logs, the turn-around box, the bridge, and the tarp.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have not participated in it, but if it is just a local show, play day type of thing I would not use a chain. I don't think you need a chain unless the show regulations state so. 
I have seen rope halters, nylon , and leather used. 
to me having to use a chain, is a sign of a poor trained horse. 
I was going to do some, but I would never make the time limit, they need a "crippled old lady" class with just a few obstacles . lol


----------

